# HDMI\HD cable box question



## TxTazDad (Aug 1, 2008)

had an HD TV but finally got an HD cable box. Here's the question, should I bother using an HDMI cable between the 2? My thought is unless the box does some kind of "upconvert" how is the signal gonna be any better since it's coming in on coax as it is? (they don't give away those HDMI cables :normal

Thanks in advance


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I use an HDMI cable on my cable box. The box itself has a few options for up-conversion but I don't bother with them as my TV already does a great job by itself.

The signal does come in on coaxial, yes, but it doesn't mean the data in the signal is not HD. it's just a means of getting something from one place to another.


----------



## TxTazDad (Aug 1, 2008)

Yea, when viewing HD channels, I ain't gonna gripe, will save my self some money & let the TV do it's thing

Thanks


----------

